# SCOTCH and PORT/TAWNY buffs, please look here



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

OK, so I'm starting to work on my liquor/wine collection. I was at a few stores today and one in particular was swearing by a particular Port that I had NEVER heard of. 
It was called BENJAMIN australian tawny port. Anyone have any experience with this brand?
He also recommended, NOVAL Fine Ruby Port - which I previously never had. The cost of these bottles did not go above $20 seperately.

I also picked up two bottles of scotch that I had never tried: 
THE DIMPLE PINCH, 15yrs aged.
and
Chivas Regal, 12yrs aged. 

Can anyone chime in on either of those?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

KASR,

I seem to recall the Benjamin to be pretty solid. I really like australian "Port" (I know it's not portugese).

As far as the Chivas goes, that is the stuff I started with when it came to scotch. I think blends don't get a fair shake due to the recent single malt craze. Chivas is what my dad drank, so naturally that is what I started in on. Chivas 12 year is my go to scotch. Reasonably priced, widely available, and for me a lot of nostalgia behind it. To get used to the taste I started with a drink called "the rusty nail" - half scotch and half Drambuie. Some might call it a little old ladies drink, but I still love a chivas rusty nail once in a while. besides the 12 year, my brother and I vowed to keep a bottle of Chivas 21 gun salute (21 year old) for him at the house at all times. And I happen to think, Chivas is a great scotch with cigars.

Also a fan of Dimple Pinch, nice get.

I hope you enjoy all you got.

Cheers,

BillyBarue


----------



## Coach (Jun 2, 2006)

The Benjamin Port is a great price. I have one 4sale in my store for $35. 12yr tawnt that is made entirely with Shiraz Grapes. My wine steward says its top notch from Aussiland.

Other Ports you might wanna get......

easy going and good Ports to start with/share with friends:

Clocktower-Aussie
Six Grapes
Sandeman

people who like ports:

Taylor Flagates(20-30-40)

Opitma (10-20)

Warres any Vintage or LBV

Old Forrester

Kopke Vintage

these are a few that i enjoy.

Coach


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

KASR said:


> OK, so I'm starting to work on my liquor/wine collection. I was at a few stores today and one in particular was swearing by a particular Port that I had NEVER heard of.
> It was called BENJAMIN australian tawny port. Anyone have any experience with this brand?
> He also recommended, NOVAL Fine Ruby Port - which I previously never had. The cost of these bottles did not go above $20 seperately.
> 
> ...


The Chivas Regal is one of my favorite low-cost scotch


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

To me, Benjamin is ok. It doesn't have much depth to it, but for a really cheap tawny or a change of pace, it's not bad at all. I was pleasantly surprised by it when I first bought a bottle, but the novelty of it kind of wore off for me and I haven't purchased any more.

I'm not a big Chivas fan--personally, I prefer single malts or, if I'm going to have a blend, Irish Whiskeys (there are a bunch of threads on all these).


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Aaron ... tho I no longer drink, I will say that you are in for a treat with that Dimple Pinch......it's been a long time, but that was some tasty stuff.


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

Chivas Regal, so sweet and good :dr :dr


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks for all the input guys! Much appreciated!!


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

I have a bottle of the Dimple that is on its last legs. A friend gave it to me. He had purchased it in the 1970's, I believe, right before he moved from Hong Kong to the U.S. All I can say is, "smooth". It is sad that it is almost gone.


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

For an IMHO excellent cheaper port, I love Quinta da Infantada LBV or Tawny. The Tawny is ~$20 and the LBV ~28 if I remember correctly. Excellent dry-ish port. 

In terms of Scotch, Chivas is one of the better widely available blended scotches. Ive never heard of Dimples. Have you started venturing into tasting single malts yet?


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

I really love the Islay single malts - Lagavulin 16 year is my favorite scotch. 

Blends are actually very popular in Scotland, I have heard some say even more popular than single malts. Have no way to verify that - could be just hearsay. 

That being said, and given my favorite scotch is a single malt, I do like the smoothness that is almost always there in a blended scotch. Again, Chivas being probably my favorite. If you want a real treat find 'Black Bottle'. It is a blended Islay whiskey. I used to think it was only available in the UK, but some BOTLs here put me onto the fact that it is in the states. I haven't been able to find it local here, but if you can get it I highly recommend it. You get the blend (smoothness) and the great smoky/peaty Islay flavor. GREAT WHISKEY!!!!


BillyBarue


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

KASR said:


> It was called BENJAMIN australian tawny port. Anyone have any experience with this brand?
> He also recommended, NOVAL Fine Ruby Port - which I previously never had. The cost of these bottles did not go above $20 seperately.


Benjamin port is not very good at all, I would not buy it. Noval Ruby is OK, better than Benjamin, but you should pony up a couple of more dollars on the Noval and buy the LBV unfiltered (around $23) which is quite good. The best port you'll find in the $20's is Taylor 10, Ferreira LBV, and Kirkland Tawny if you can get to Costco. Aussie port is not that great. Too sweet and does not have the grape profile of Douro valley. Portugal does not do too many things incredibly; port is one of them and stick to buying port from there!!!


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

i like the dimple pinch and the 12 year old.
Actually working on a bottle of 12 year old now!

yummy!!!!

I also like the 2 ports.
for me they are a affordable one I can get often.


----------



## niterider56 (Jun 30, 2006)

mosesbotbol said:


> Benjamin port is not very good at all, I would not buy it. Noval Ruby is OK, better than Benjamin, but you should pony up a couple of more dollars on the Noval and buy the LBV unfiltered (around $23) which is quite good. The best port you'll find in the $20's is Taylor 10, Ferreira LBV, and Kirkland Tawny if you can get to Costco. Aussie port is not that great. Too sweet and does not have the grape profile of Douro valley. Portugal does not do too many things incredibly; port is one of them and stick to buying port from there!!!


Totally agree although I also like the Sandeman and you can get the 10 year old for around $39.


----------



## niterider56 (Jun 30, 2006)

Guess I should have added that the Sandeman I was getting at Costco. Also I really enjoy Glenrothes for scotch.


----------



## dagrinch (Oct 26, 2003)

niterider56 said:


> Guess I should have added that the Sandeman I was getting at Costco. Also I really enjoy *Glenrothes* for scotch.


Glenrothes is very good!!! I tend to go for the scotch coming out of the Speyside region. I also enjoy Cragganmore. Very smooth, not as much bite to it. as for Dimple, I like that for blended scotches along with Johnny Green Label. I must say though, I am more a fan of singles, even before single malts became the craze.

Enjoy those drinks, and raise a glass for me!!!

Grinch OUT!!!


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Thanks to you all, I grabbed some port while i was out purchasing some wine for holiday gifts.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

niterider56 said:


> Totally agree although I also like the Sandeman and you can get the 10 year old for around $39.


$39 for a 10 year anything sounds like a lot of money. Dow or Taylor 20 are in that price range, as well as 2nd & 3rd tier Vintages.


----------

